# Which softbox to buy?



## shortpballer (Sep 10, 2009)

I am looking into getting a softbox for softer portrait lighting.  I was thinking of getting the lastolite ezybox (Lastolite | Hot Shoe EZYBOX Softbox Kit - | LL LS2462M2 | B&H)
I was going to get the ezybox due to the fact that it works right away and can just take it with me where ever I go.  Considering that I look shooting outside I figured this was the best bet.  Do you guys have any other recommendations?  Was also looking into a Beauty Dish as well.  Not looking to spend much more than the softbox.  Let me know what you guys recommend.  Oh yea forgot to mention this would be used with vivitar speedlites.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## shortpballer (Sep 10, 2009)

you guys got nothing for me?


----------



## chammer (Sep 10, 2009)

i dont, but im eager to see the suggestions so i too can add to my wish list.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks good, but kind of expensive for a 24x24 inch softbox for a speedlight. I know a lot of people have bought this product though. It comes up on 'that other forum' quite a bit.


----------



## shortpballer (Sep 11, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Looks good, but kind of expensive for a 24x24 inch softbox for a speedlight. I know a lot of people have bought this product though. It comes up on 'that other forum' quite a bit.



I know its very expensive... I have found a few threads elsewhere on how to make a beauty dish.  I am going to do it tomorrow.  I will post pictures of the process.  Finished product pictures and pictures taken with just a speedlite and some taken with the speedlite and the beauty dish.


----------



## jerdawg14 (Sep 11, 2009)

28" westcott apollo is a great buy.


----------



## DScience (Sep 11, 2009)

jerdawg14 said:


> 28" westcott apollo is a great buy.



2nd

This is what Dustin Diaz uses and he's amazing at strobe work.


----------



## linpelk (Sep 11, 2009)

jerdawg14 said:


> 28" westcott apollo is a great buy.



Sorry to thread jack:

Does anyone know if you have to buy anything extra to use this Westcott Apollo with a speedlite?  Do you have to purchase an adapter to attach it to a lightstand or would the umbrella adapter work the same with this?  I would like to purchase a softbox, but I don't want to spend a lot of money and if you don't need anything extra then this seems like a pretty good deal. Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is a good photo of the Westcott Apollo kit, complete, for $129.

Westcott - Apollo Speedlite Kit

As it says, no speedring or adapter is needed. You will also notice that this system has the flash bouncing into the silvered interior, and then that light reflects, and can be aimed at the subject directly OR the white diffusion panel added. The fact that the light is scrambled and bounced off the softbox interior and then diffused makes this what is known as a "double-diffusion" softbox.

One of the nice things about this small Apollo softbox is that it has a recessed front; a recessed front softbox controls spill light,and helps to keep the light emanating from the front of the diffusion panel going in a STRAIGHT line, in a straight throw, which minimizes the spread of the light from the front of the softbox. A traditional, flush-face softbox tends to allow the light to emanate from the white front diffusion panel in a bit wider-angle dispersion pattern, which also means that a flush-faced softbox can throw some light off to the sides,and also when angled down at 30 degrees or so, a flush-faced softbox tnds to illuminate the area behind and to the side of portrait subjects or small product sets. The difference between a recessed face softbox and a flush-face design is most significant when you have a small shooting area, or when you want to keep the back of the set dark.

This is the way the Lastolite Umbrella Box works as well, and also the Photek softlighter--both are double diffusion umbrella systems. Double diffusion leads to a softer light that has a bit lower specularity in most cases.


----------



## linpelk (Sep 11, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Here is a good photo of the Westcott Apollo kit, complete, for $129.
> 
> Westcott - Apollo Speedlite Kit
> 
> ...



Thanks!! So this sounds like the way to go. Does anyone have anything negative to say about it??  (or knows anything quirky about it?)


----------

